# Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben



## jupp11 (25 August 2006)

http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/
http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/presse.htm


			
				Pressmitteilung vom 13.10.2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostenrisiko bei Einspruch gegen Bußgeldbescheid wegen Odnungswidrigkeiten im Straßenverkehr
> 
> Wem ein Bußgeldbescheid wegen einer Verkehrsordnungswidrigkeit ins Haus flattert, hat zwei Möglichkeiten: Reuig zu bezahlen, womöglich das zusätzlich ausgesprochene Fahrverbot zu akzeptieren oder Einspruch einzulegen. In letzterem Fall hat ein Richter darüber zu entscheiden, ob der Betroffene die Verkehrsordnungswidrigkeit begangen hat und die Sanktion hierfür (Bußgeld/Fahrverbot) korrekt festgesetzt worden ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/
> http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/presse.htm


Noch dazu, weil die Einsprüche in der Regel nix bringen.


----------



## drboe (25 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Noch dazu, weil die Einsprüche in der Regel nix bringen.


Echt? Das kenne ich nämlich anders. Nämlich dann, wenn der Fahrer nicht zweifelsfrei ermittelbar ist. Die Polizei ist da wohl nicht sorgfältig genug. Bei mir hat man z. B. schon versucht ein Bussgeld zu verhängen, für ein Kfz, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht fahren konnte. Meine Hinweise darauf hat man solange ignoriert, bis es verjährt war und der tatsächlich Schuldige sich die Hände reiben konnte. 
Auch die Rechnung, dass ein Verfahren teurer kommt, muss nicht unbedingt aufgehen. Wenn ein mehrmonatiges Fahrverbot abgewendet werden kann, ist das für einen Vertriebler ggf. der Unterschied zwischen gerechter Strafe und Arbeitslosigkeit.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt sicher auf den jeweiligen Richter an. Ich kenne hier kein Verfahren wegen Lasermessungen z.B. das eingestellt wurde.


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Rechnung, dass ein Verfahren teurer kommt, muss nicht unbedingt aufgehen. Wenn ein mehrmonatiges Fahrverbot abgewendet werden kann, ist das für einen Vertriebler ggf. der Unterschied zwischen gerechter Strafe und Arbeitslosigkeit.


Existenzgefährdende Fahrverbote werden bei Ersttätern normalerweise nicht verhängt. Und wer es danach nicht verhindern kann im Sinne einer VOwi auffällig zu werden, hat wohl eine beschränkte Lernfähigkeit.


----------



## Insider (25 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*

Wenn mich Bekannte fragen, was bei einem Anhörbogen wegen einer VOwi zu beachten sei, rate ich stets: "...bei Foto- oder Videobeweis zahlen und nicht streiten". Wenn dort jedoch (nur) Zeuge XY steht, lohnt es sich mEn (wenn die Sache bestritten werden kann) Widerspruch zu erheben. Dies gilt insbesondere z. B. für Rotlichtverstöße.
Früher war mein Steckenpferd die Verkehrsrechthaberei. Wenn ich genügend Zeit hatte, bin ich auch mal an einem verregneten Nachmittag in mein Amtsgericht gegangen und habe den Verfahren als Zuschauer beigewohnt - das hat sich zwischenzeitlich für etliche Bekannte bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## drboe (26 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich Bekannte fragen, was bei einem Anhörbogen wegen einer VOwi zu beachten sei, rate ich stets: "...bei Foto- oder Videobeweis zahlen und nicht streiten".


Exakt das hat man mir gegenüber behauptet: "wir haben ein Foto von Ihnen!" Ich habe dann schon im ersten Telefonat erklärt, dass das Foto sicher nicht mich zeigen würde. Ich habe denen sogar mein Paßbild zwecks Vergleich gefaxt. Die Polizei war hartnäckig ("das sagen alle!") und hat wohl nicht ernsthaft weiter ermittelt, obwohl ich ihnen den Ansprechpartner für die Fuhrparkverwaltung genannt hatte. Und als sich das dann nach einigen Monaten klärte, da war die Sache für den, der das Fahrzeug tatsächlich gefahren hatte, verjährt. Die Hartnäckigkeit, mit der die  Polizei meine Erklärungen und Hinweise nicht beachtete, fand ich schon bemerkenswert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (26 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*

Ich auch bei Rot über die Kreuzung, Wurde 100 m später angehalten,und war völlig verdattert.  Kein Rot gesehen deshalb abgestritten, aber der Fotobeweis läge vor. Ich könne in ein paar Tagen die Fotos einsehen.  

Zwischenzeitlich dämmerte mir der Grund: Ein vor mir fahrendes Auto stoppte bei Grün plötzlich und zwang mich ebenfalls kurz zum Analten. Die Dame hatte offenbar die Polizei gesehen und trat vor Schreck auf die Bremse. Von meiner Position aus konnte ich die Ampel dann nicht mehr sehen und als sie wegfuhr war  für mich dann Rot.

Der Polizist der die Bilder schoss hatte sie bereits ausgewertet und zeigte sie mir . Meine Geschichte war überflüssig geworden ,denn er  zog auf Grund der Entfernungen, den Stolpplichtern genau die  richtigen Schlüsse.  Also keine Anzeige, keine Punkte in Flensburg, nur eine bescheidene Verwarnung. Damit war sichergestellt daß die Angelegenheit an anderer Stelle nicht weiter verfolgt wurde.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hartnäckigkeit, mit der die  Polizei meine Erklärungen und Hinweise nicht beachtete...


Tja, Hamburg eben (nehme ich an). Wenn ich Insider richtig verstanden habe, dann macht der die Empfehlung auch nur dann, wenn feststeht, wer der Fahrer war.

Meine Frau wurde neulich auch mal geblitzt, mit dem auf mich zugelassenen Fzg. natürlich. Ich bekam den Anhörbogen als Zeuge und sollte mitteilen, wer gefahren ist. Zuerst dachte ich an die polnische Putzfrau, dann an eine von den Nannis. Doch da es nur um eine Verwarnung mit 15 € ging (was mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt wurde aber man kann sich ja belesen) hatte ich lediglich die Aussage verweigert, was mein gutes Recht als Ehemann ist. Genau zwei Tage vor der 3monatigen Verjährungsfrist kam dann doch der Zahlschein an meine Frau, den ich natürlich sofort anwies um es zu keiner Anzeige kommen zu lassen.
Wegen 15 € wurde ein Verwaltungsaufwand geführt, der aller Beschreibung spottet - aber so sind wir hier in D nun mal, das hat alles seine Ordnung. Da wurde nämlich erst das Foto vom Blitzer mit dem Bild bei der Passstelle in unserer Gemeinde abgegelichen.


----------



## stieglitz (27 August 2006)

*AW: Drum prüfe wer sich  entschließt Einspruch zu erheben*

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte auch mal mehr Glück als Verstand. Ich sass neben ihm in seinem Wagen. Dieser Mensch hat die Angewohnheit ohne Punkt und Komma auf einen einzureden. Vor lauter Eifer, hat er dann tatsächlich  ein Rotlicht übersehen. Und Blitz, Blitz gings gleich los. Er sagte dann noch zu mir, da hab ich wohl keine Change und werde das gleich bezahlen. 
Er wann dann aber in einer anderen Angelegenheit bei einem Anwalt. Der riet ihm aber, doch die Bilder anzufordern zu lassen, was der Anwalt dann auch tat.
Die Polizei musste nun zugeben, dass bloss ein Foto geschossen werden konnte, dann war der Film alle.
Das wars dann. So viel Glück kann man doch eigentlich nicht haben.


----------

